# Help! What do you do when you have to pee?



## evilchuck2 (Jul 14, 2017)

Ive been driving for a little over two months, and it is a nightmare to work at night because there are no open public bathrooms. What do yall do when you have to go pee during the night? lol 

I'm in los angeles.


----------



## arnold223 (Jul 13, 2017)

I can't give you better advice in this case. Because I don't have experience driving there. However, I can tell about Bangladesh. It's not so hard at night if you want to pee.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

I have never been anywhere where I could not find a food joint of some kind open. Open google maps and ask it for suggestions near you.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Are you a he or a she?


----------



## evilchuck2 (Jul 14, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Are you a he or a she?


What does my avi suggests to you? 
I am a woman.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

The name evil Chuck suggests a dude. I don't think I can help you if you're a chick. I always pee in a big McDonald's cup and then toss it out the window!


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Fast food places, gas stations.... Or, if your driving in a big city, look for a construction zone, they usually have outhouses.... For the latter, i dont mean spur of moment. I mean keep your eyes open during regular driving. Once you find one, remember the cross streets. It will likely be there for several weeks.
Downtown Sac has one at Capitol ave and 22nd


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've got a weak bladder and I drink a lot of water and soda so when I have to go it quickly becomes an emergency. I try to make a point of peeing after each ride. To save time, I keep a Gatorade bottle in the back and just pull over someplace and take care of business right there. But every so often I don't time it well and have to pee during the ride. Yesterday I had a 50 mile ride to the other side of town. I let the pax know right at the start that I'd need to make a pit stop along the way. I've never had anybody argue or get upset with a quick pit stop.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

LA has to have lots of 24 hr restaurants; Denny's, Shari's etc. I just go in and say I have to use the restroom before I want to sit down at a table. Then I either stay and have coffee or just leave.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice tall plastic cup in my trunk. Dispose next to bushes, grass, trees, or at least dirt.....no concrete....that's just mean.0


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

My personal favorite but if your looking for something less invasive, then maybe the picture below is right for you







All you need to do with this one is connect one end to your end and hang the other end out the window or door. I hope this helps!


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Depends. Or hang the catheter out the window


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

evilchuck2 said:


> Ive been driving for a little over two months, and it is a nightmare to work at night because there are no open public bathrooms. What do yall do when you have to go pee during the night? lol
> 
> I'm in los angeles.


You got to find tge places that are open. Gas stations, hotels, restaurants, or 24 hoir starbucks are usually you're only option. I'm in San Francisco and the Loop gas station storea are usually open 24 hours, plus there's a couple 24 hour starbucks. Hotels are a good option too, juat walk in as if you're staying there.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

This is what a lot of female truckers I know use...

https://www.target.com/p/gogirl-fem...OD8HaTncWf0FYQoqk3BoCZy8QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

Pull over!


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Find a dark neighbor hood street. Should be lots in LA.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

jfinks said:


> Find a dark neighbor hood street. Should be lots in LA.


Yeah full of homeless people probably


----------



## Nice_Guy (Nov 28, 2016)

Always have a bottle of water in your car and when it's empty......... you get the idea, just don't lose the lid lol


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice_Guy said:


> Always have a bottle of water in your car and when it's empty......... you get the idea, just don't lose the lid lol


Yeah because most women are great at aiming with their urethra?


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

LA has a plethora of places that are open late night or 24 hours (I used to live there. It really is like Nashville with a tan  ). As you drive, you will become familiar with where the good places to go to the bathroom are in he different areas you drive to the point you know which ones are likely to be clean, dirty, etc. Same with knowing where the cheapest gas stations are, best places for coffee, snacks, etc.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Compton


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

Oxytrol for women pill


----------



## evilchuck2 (Jul 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I will be the judge of just how attractive you are.
> 
> Post more pictures


No, my avi is enough. Plus, no man is going to judge me on how attractive I am. I'll leave that job to my husband.


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

evilchuck2 said:


> Ive been driving for a little over two months, and it is a nightmare to work at night because there are no open public bathrooms. What do yall do when you have to go pee during the night? lol
> 
> I'm in los angeles.


L.A. is full of grocery stores, most open late and many 24 hours. Von's, Ralph's etc everywhere.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> Yeah because most women are great at aiming with their urethra?


 You've never taken a urinal sample? I've taken so many...for medical purposes (oncology treatment), for planned parenthood, for employers (bkgd screening) etc...

I've gotten pretty good @ peeing in a cup.


----------



## Uber Duber Chick (Jun 29, 2017)

I try to find a Bed Bath and Beyond, a movie theater or a Target. You can also look
for hotels, they usually have a restroom off the lobby.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

evilchuck2 said:


> Ive been driving for a little over two months, and it is a nightmare to work at night because there are no open public bathrooms. What do yall do when you have to go pee during the night? lol
> 
> I'm in los angeles.


24hr IHOP or Dennys.


----------



## evilchuck2 (Jul 14, 2017)

pismire said:


> 24hr IHOP or Dennys.


Awwww thank you


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

My house  just don't tell ur man


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> The name evil Chuck suggests a dude. I don't think I can help you if you're a chick. I always pee in a big McDonald's cup and then toss it out the window!


Lmfao your my hero


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

24 hour Walmart?

I have my method but I am a guy with a very small weiner

Why do you have Chuck in your handle name? Are you kinda like Freddy Kruger?


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

evilchuck2 said:


> Im too attractive...


Congratulations! That's like having money in the bank, for about twenty years.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

evilchuck2 said:


> Im too attractive.....


I used to be attractive too and then Father time got me : )


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

I would hit up the Local Denny's


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Just hold it for 8 hours


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

evilchuck2 said:


> Ive been driving for a little over two months, and it is a nightmare to work at night because there are no open public bathrooms. What do yall do when you have to go pee during the night? lol
> 
> I'm in los angeles.


I currently reside in Las Vegas, but am originally from California -LA and OC. Anyway, this is a simple fix. Quick accessible rest rooms can be found in all grocery stores, Target, Wal-Mart, most fast-food eateries and the list goes on. Simply look for one of these establishments using your navigation app - I use Waze.


----------



## evilchuck2 (Jul 14, 2017)

Flacco said:


> I used to be attractive too and then Father time got me : )


Im sorry to hear that. I cant relate. Im 42 and very young looking.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

evilchuck2 said:


> Im sorry to hear that. I cant relate. Im 42 and very young looking.


Yeah, I am old too and just do not look as good as 20 years ago. But, I am still tall, dark, handsome and modest. I look at old Drivers license and did look better but only skin deep Chuckie. LOL


----------



## evilchuck2 (Jul 14, 2017)

Flacco said:


> Yeah, I am old too and just do not look as good as 20 years ago. But, I am still tall, dark, handsome and modest. I look at old Drivers license and did look better but only skin deep Chuckie. LOL


Proof??


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

evilchuck2 said:


> Proof??


Proof?? Yes I do. LOL


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

jfinks said:


> Compton


LOL!!!


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

There have been some good ideas tossed out.
Here's another:
I have a membership at Anytime Fitness, which allows me to go into any Anytime Fitness.
Always nice and clean and very safe.
They're everywhere, they're everywhere.

Oops, there are very few in LaLa Land. Sorry.

They're all over the place in Central Texas.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

I demand equal rights. I will not be a second class citizen. While dogs are free to use any tree, so shall I be.

Sorry if there's no trees in LA.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

evilchuck2 said:


> Ive been driving for a little over two months, and it is a nightmare to work at night because there are no open public bathrooms. What do yall do when you have to go pee during the night? lol
> 
> I'm in los angeles.


Dennys, IHOP, Norms, some 24 hr convenience stores.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Terri Lee said:


> There have been some good ideas tossed out.
> Here's another:
> I have a membership at Anytime Fitness, which allows me to go into any Anytime Fitness.
> Always nice and clean and very safe.
> ...


I guess 24Hour was taken, so they went with Anytime. That's very abstract while "LaLaland" went with a hard number, a firm description of when they are open (and to hell with Xmas, gym folk have to gymnasiate).

Do foreigners think that LA is Hollywood? Cuz Hollywood kinda fits the Lala Land name, but LA is mostly _not_ Hollywood. It just has the right letters. And there's a movement within Hollywood to secede from LA and be their own separate city (or there was years ago, I can't say if it's still alive). That's how much LA is not Hollywood.
Is it like when people come to SF and say "I thought California was sunny and warm all the time"? The whole state? From Mexico to Oregon is the same climate?



Spotscat said:


> This is what a lot of female truckers I know use...
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/gogirl-fem...OD8HaTncWf0FYQoqk3BoCZy8QAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> View attachment 138713


Would pee splash against the rubber around the narrow hole and spray back in a mist that coats the users skin? They should narrow the top opening so it's just around the urethra with the rest covered. Would be more difficult to rinse, but not much more. And it's only pee. Pretty sterile stuff. I would use it. It helps us all be empowered to the same rights as the canines.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> I guess 24Hour was taken, so they went with Anytime. That's very abstract while "LaLaland" went with a hard number, a firm description of when they are open (and to hell with Xmas, gym folk have to gymnasiate).
> 
> Do foreigners think that LA is Hollywood? Cuz Hollywood kinda fits the Lala Land name, but LA is mostly _not_ Hollywood. It just has the right letters. And there's a movement within Hollywood to secede from LA and be their own separate city (or there was years ago, I can't say if it's still alive). That's how much LA is not Hollywood.
> Is it like when people come to SF and say "I thought California was sunny and warm all the time"? The whole state? From Mexico to Oregon is the same climate?


"Hollywood" is a neighborhood and a mythos. West Hollywood is a city.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

evilchuck2 said:


> What does my avi suggests to you?
> I am a woman.


Make your way to my house


----------



## evilchuck2 (Jul 14, 2017)

Flacco said:


> 24 hour Walmart?
> 
> I have my method but I am a guy with a very small weiner
> 
> Why do you have Chuck in your handle name? Are you kinda like Freddy Kruger?


Los Angeles does not have a walmart anymore.

Because i can.



Terri Lee said:


> There have been some good ideas tossed out.
> Here's another:
> I have a membership at Anytime Fitness, which allows me to go into any Anytime Fitness.
> Always nice and clean and very safe.
> ...


OMG!!!! YOURE PREFECT!!! i have 24hr fitness and planet fitness. Thank you!!!


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Casino's with or without Poker


----------



## NapsterSA (Apr 18, 2017)

evilchuck2 said:


> Ive been driving for a little over two months, and it is a nightmare to work at night because there are no open public bathrooms. What do yall do when you have to go pee during the night? lol
> 
> I'm in los angeles.


I work overnight hours, so one day I scoped out the perimeters of my driving area. Most fast food are drive thru-only after 11pm. I found: Denny's, public areas/parks with porta johns, large hotels (go when dropping off pax) and also most public parking garages have restrooms. You can also just go into a bar like you're a customer and use their restroom. I always ensure a final pit stop @ around 1 am (whether the urge is there or not) before the big surges kick in.


----------



## evilchuck2 (Jul 14, 2017)

Flacco said:


> Casino's with or without Poker
> 
> You wanted proof that I was still tall, dark, handsome and modest but did not look as good as 20 years ago? This is my current look which is not quite as good as 20 years ago.


I do not click links


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

evilchuck2 said:


> I do not click links


I do not know how to open and post. Sorry. Not changing my profile pic as I like it.


----------



## evilchuck2 (Jul 14, 2017)

Flacco said:


> I do not know how to open and post. Sorry. Not changing my profile pic as I like it.


You need to internet better.


----------



## BINNER (Jul 22, 2015)

24 hour drug stores (cvs) have public restrooms...


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Fyi, if you need to drop a duece, I suggest the labor & delivery building at the hospitals. Always open & somewhat clean.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

evilchuck2 said:


> Ive been driving for a little over two months, and it is a nightmare to work at night because there are no open public bathrooms. What do yall do when you have to go pee during the night? lol
> 
> I'm in los angeles.


In Houston just as easy to do what homeless do... Find a dark spot. 
https://go-girl.com/


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

It might be unique since I live in NYC, but BP gas stations seem all to have bathrooms and are open very late. So I use those all the time at night. Also i just piss in alleys or truck routes when I can't find a spot.


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

evilchuck2 said:


> Ive been driving for a little over two months, and it is a nightmare to work at night because there are no open public bathrooms. What do yall do when you have to go pee during the night? lol
> 
> I'm in los angeles.


Chevron
Denny's
Norms


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey Chuckie,

On a serious note, I do not drink a lot of fluids before I drive.


----------



## Slow Sam (Jan 5, 2017)

I hold it until Monday mornings. It takes almost an hour, but eliminates those pesky frequent breaks. It's all about control.


----------



## evilchuck2 (Jul 14, 2017)

Slow Sam said:


> I hold it until Monday mornings. It takes almost an hour, but eliminates those pesky frequent breaks. It's all about control.


Your sarcasm is piss poor. Do better.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

evilchuck2 said:


> Your sarcasm is piss poor. Do better.


LOL


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

evilchuck2 said:


> Ive been driving for a little over two months, and it is a nightmare to work at night because there are no open public bathrooms. What do yall do when you have to go pee during the night? lol
> 
> I'm in los angeles.


Not a woman.

Find a parking lot where not may people are, and pee.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Tars Tarkas said:


> Not a woman.
> 
> Find a parking lot where not may people are, and pee.


Dude, people get arrested for that if you get caught. Not cool if caught.

This guy is the Piss Master but do not get caught in public or possible arrest. For guys only. Sorry Chuckie : )


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

evilchuck2 said:


> Im too attractive to be annoyed by your coded racist post.
> 
> Funny enough, we usually dont have enough 24 hrs spot and finding parking is a *****.


Pee here, there, anywhere. It's not a mating ritual.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Fyi, if you need to drop a duece, I suggest the labor & delivery building at the hospitals. Always open & somewhat clean.


Emergency Rooms



evilchuck2 said:


> Your sarcasm is piss poor. Do better.


Piss poor? About piss? That is funny.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

scope out your area find hotels etc ...dennys dinners..if you must buy a coffee ..its worth it...say 1 coffee to go..wheres the restroom at...


----------



## Arcademeus (Jul 7, 2017)

evilchuck2 said:


> What does my avi suggests to you?
> I am a woman.


It's easier for guys...
A Gatorade bottle solves the issue.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

evilchuck2 said:


> Ive been driving for a little over two months, and it is a nightmare to work at night because there are no open public bathrooms. What do yall do when you have to go pee during the night? lol
> 
> I'm in los angeles.


I'm from Boston; I usually find places that are away from public view/residential areas and pee like maybe a warehouse or business thats closed


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Nicer hotels. I simply park in the Valet area and ask them if I can go in and use their bathroom. Actually works every time.

Also, Jack In The Box open late, as are the Denny's etc that others have mentioned. Walk in like with your phone to your ear and the staff ignores you as you stroll by to the bathroom. I have my own nice clean and _secret _bathroom at LAX, too.


----------



## Rammmmin (Jul 24, 2015)

You are woman ,you easily can go any store or fast food chain do your job .


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I've got a weak bladder and I drink a lot of water and soda so when I have to go it quickly becomes an emergency. I try to make a point of peeing after each ride. To save time, I keep a Gatorade bottle in the back and just pull over someplace and take care of business right there. But every so often I don't time it well and have to pee during the ride. Yesterday I had a 50 mile ride to the other side of town. I let the pax know right at the start that I'd need to make a pit stop along the way. I've never had anybody argue or get upset with a quick pit stop.


WTF? I thought you meant you use the Gatorade bottle during the ride.



empresstabitha said:


> Yeah full of homeless people probably


Well, that would splash less than the street, but it's kinda mean.


----------



## GypsyJoker (May 21, 2017)

evilchuck2 said:


> Ive been driving for a little over two months, and it is a nightmare to work at night because there are no open public bathrooms. What do yall do when you have to go pee during the night? lol
> 
> I'm in los angeles.


Bars are good, at least until closing. All nite 7/11's and gas stations are usually accommodating. I confess I've watered a couple of trees and an alley or two when those weren't available. Usually I go offline to make sure I don't get pinged in mid pee. Happy Squatting!


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

Flacco said:


> Hey Chuckie,
> 
> On a serious note, I do not drink a lot of fluids before I drive.


He is right. I drink almost nothing all night.
Also I have bathroom finder app.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

DenverRose said:


> He is right. I drink almost nothing all night.
> Also I have bathroom finder app.


But that's like not breathing cuz one's breath smells bad. 

Drink lots of water...it's good for you and your body needs it. I drink 3-4 liters a day.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

GypsyJoker said:


> Bars are good, at least until closing.


Bar bathrooms can be nasty.
Back in 1983, I was in a bar bathroom in Denver. It was just a toilet and a sink.
A guy walks in behind me and asks if I mind if he pees in the sink.
I told him I guess so. Then he says they used to take the trap out of the sink, so you
would pee on your feet if you did that.
I guess nobody washed their hands in that fine establishment.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

lesh11 said:


> Bar bathrooms can be nasty.
> .


When you gotta go, you gotta go.


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

evilchuck2 said:


> Ive been driving for a little over two months, and it is a nightmare to work at night because there are no open public bathrooms. What do yall do when you have to go pee during the night? lol
> 
> I'm in los angeles.


If you have a bird, try this.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

I recommend SitOrSquat Bathroom Finder App. If you do not want to click on the link below, just search for one on your smartphone (please note that download a good one so it will notify you if one is open or closed) Sometimes it is a bit difficult, but I hope in the end, it all comes out ok for you.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sit...tm_content=tY7zdLhX_sit or squat_e_2095917538


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey Chuckie,

Also, I take a preventive pee at times which is peeing when convenient and not yet necessary : )


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

I do like r kelly does


----------



## LivWel (May 30, 2017)

arnold223 said:


> I can't give you better advice in this case. Because I don't have experience driving there. However, I can tell about Bangladesh. It's not so hard at night if you want to pee.


Why on earth you singled out one country for that? I saw in Toronto with my own eyes someone was discharging by the side of a parking lot! More public WR needed..


----------



## DC Streets (Jul 18, 2017)

Difficult question. Only you know your comfort zone and what your ok with in terms of finding unconventional ways of using the bathroom. Best suggestion is us an app that can give you different places that are close to your last Uber client drop off address.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Find a bush. if there's no gas stations or convience stores with in miles.


----------



## Anonamoose (Jul 7, 2017)

I keep a empty Gatorade bottle so i dont have 2 stop but since your a female u gotta hit a gas station or fast food joint


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Today for the first time I thought I might have been caught peeing into my Gatorade bottle. I was parked in a fairly out-of-the-way zone at the airport terminal when a guy walked by. He walked back by a second time and I'm pretty sure he was peeking into the car. It was weird.


----------



## LivWel (May 30, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Today for the first time I thought I might have been caught peeing into my Gatorade bottle. I was parked in a fairly out-of-the-way zone at the airport terminal when a guy walked by. He walked back by a second time and I'm pretty sure he was peeking into the car. It was weird.


Use a side screen or go to your back sit to do this urgent business!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Drink more water!!!


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey! I found an app called toilet finder. You can download it and it show toilet near you.


----------



## HarveyLB (Jul 19, 2017)

evilchuck2 said:


> Ive been driving for a little over two months, and it is a nightmare to work at night because there are no open public bathrooms. What do yall do when you have to go pee during the night? lol
> 
> I'm in los angeles.


LA. No diners out west I guess. We still have Diners that are 24 hour, 7/11's usually have them, many gas stations, albeit gross, or a dark parking lot.



DenverRose said:


> Hey! I found an app called toilet finder. You can download it and it show toilet near you.


If I could just convince my sons to study writing code so they can create an app, I'd have a wonderful retirement


----------



## Doc Savage (Jul 7, 2017)

evilchuck2 said:


> Ive been driving for a little over two months, and it is a nightmare to work at night because there are no open public bathrooms. What do yall do when you have to go pee during the night? lol
> 
> I'm in los angeles.


In LA, just stop at any random corner. Everyone else does. 



DenverRose said:


> Hey! I found an app called toilet finder. You can download it and it show toilet near you.


That's a crap app.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

evilchuck2 said:


> What does my avi suggests to you?
> I am a woman.


Based on that concept Uberingdude is a late 80s intelligent simulation of the mind of a camera man... 
And someone on here is a screaming chimp? Really need to pay more attention to these positively factual identification methods of people on forum boards.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Pee on the street. Squat or standing straight makes no difference.


----------



## Chand (Jan 22, 2017)

evilchuck2 said:


> Ive been driving for a little over two months, and it is a nightmare to work at night because there are no open public bathrooms. What do yall do when you have to go pee during the night? lol
> 
> I'm in los angeles.


Usually Gas Station like Circle K can be better place because 7 Eleven always get out of order signs on their restrooms during night. Rather then going 7 Eleven its always good to pull on the Gas Station that got better customer service values.


----------



## troop399 (Jul 19, 2017)

evilchuck2 said:


> Ive been driving for a little over two months, and it is a nightmare to work at night because there are no open public bathrooms. What do yall do when you have to go pee during the night? lol
> 
> I'm in los angeles.


McDonalds or any fast food place. If you want you can even buy a soda or small sandwich while there. Also most convenience stores.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Hotel lobbies. Have to go to a decent one though. No motel 6 or scum like that.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

evilchuck2 said:


> Ive been driving for a little over two months, and it is a nightmare to work at night because there are no open public bathrooms. What do yall do when you have to go pee during the night? lol
> 
> I'm in los angeles.


Ask your older relatives what they did in this circumstance. Particularly those born pre 1940.


----------



## Stevenscott704 (May 4, 2017)

Large Panera Bread Cup...dump out the window. Only problem is I pee more than the cup holds sometimes, and the shake at the end just doesn't do it justice


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

AM PM 52 ounce cup.


----------



## troop399 (Jul 19, 2017)

Try this - go to google maps and pick a point somewhere. Then search nearby and put in MacDonalds or Jack in the Box. Pull up the map and look at your locations of the fast food stores. Learn where the streets are near these locations. You can use their facilities. Buy a soda once in a while to show you support their business. Hope this helps.


----------



## HarveyLB (Jul 19, 2017)

OdiousRhetoric said:


> Ask your older relatives what they did in this circumstance. Particularly those born pre 1940.


Lol!!!! In a bottle or a bush!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Become familiar with certain gas stations. In Sacramento the new am pm remodels are pretty lit. 
Drink less and tell yourself peeing is not an option. 
Join uber eats and pee when you get a restaurant pick up.


----------



## Uberpoordriver (Jan 16, 2016)

Go home and call it a night this is rideshare not a taxi do one or two rides and go home


----------

